
On no we broke something – Why Ello is the best social network - teaneedz
https://ello.co/elloblog/post/P6HYwA8Cuj5ttYJNTW_z-Q
======
teaneedz
While Twitter consistently makes product decisions these days that sum up with
SMH, Ello keeps proving to me why it's the best social network around! What
other social platform would be so open and detailed in communicating the
results of its postmortem?

I'm telling you guys, the team at Ello never ceases to amaze me. They are
responsive and transparent from community managers and devs right up to the
CEO. I know some knock Ello's design (I think it matches its marching to a
different drummer ttude), but look beyond that to the bigger picture. Read
their manifesto. Ello stands against ad tech and selling user data. The
platform supports Markdown. The team is transparent and quick to respond.
Although it can't replace Twitter's in-the-moment value, I think it certainly
deserves our support.

~~~
smt88
I don't care about any of that because my friends don't use it. Ello, like
others, is in a catch-22.

~~~
teaneedz
Make some new friends on Ello? The big picture stuff like ad tech and tracking
is becoming a touchstone for measuring companies in my opinion. Ello earns
respect for their stand and I use it regardless of whether people I know use
it or not. I've met some cool people on Ello using their Search and looking
for similar topics of interest.

